# Servicenummer 040... für 1,93 EUR/Min. ???



## Gluko (25 Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

habe schon hier kräftig gesucht, aber nichts Vergleichbares gefunden.

Ich bin auf einen Internetdiensteanbieter (Zugang, Webspace, Domains) in Hamburg gestossen, der bei Fragen eine Supportnummer angibt die 040/x51xxx lautet und 1,93 EUR/Min. kostet.

Kann und darf das so sein? Müsste derjenige nicht auch eine "Mehrwertnummer" verwenden?

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Dino (25 Juni 2005)

Ich denke mal, dass nicht unbedingt eine Mehrwertnummer zum Einsatz kommen muss. Der große und entscheidende Unterschied ist eben schlicht der, dass die Gebühren nicht über die Telefonrechnung eingetrieben wird. Vielmehr ist der Kunde dem Firma als Vertragspartner mit Namen und Adresse bekannt und so wird ihm nach Inanspruchnahme eine eigenständige Rechnung präsentiert, die ggf. in der Rechnung über die monatlichen Kosten für den Webspace enthalten ist.
Das dürfte dann ohne Weiteres ok sein, sofern der Kunde über die Kosten informiert ist. Und das scheint ja wohl der Fall zu sein, denn Du hast ja diese Kosten durchaus zur Kenntnis genommen.

Im Prinzip stellt das nichts anderes dar als eine minutengenaue Berechnung von Arbeitslohn für eine Dienstleistung in einer Autowerkstatt. Nur eben mit dem Unterschied, dass Du in der Autowerkstatt persönlich mit Deinem Gefährt erscheinen musst.

Mir persönlich würde sich nur die Frage stellen, ob ich mich auf einen Diensteanbieter einlassen würde, der für seinen Support fast 120 € Stundenlohn nimmt. Andererseits - und das geht aus Deinem Posting nicht hervor - kann es auch durchaus sein, dass der teure Support für sehr spezielle Fachfragen vorgesehen ist, während für einfachen Service und Vertragsfragen evtl. sogar ein 0800er zur Verfügung steht. Das könnte dann ggf. ok sein.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (25 Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe das Vorgehen bei Puretec/1&1 erlebt. Man wählt eine normale Rufnummer und gibt die Kundennummer an. Die Kosten werden eventuell auf der nächsten Rechnung gelistet. Der Servicetechniker am Telefon hatte die Möglichkeit auf die Forderung zu verzichten, wenn der Fehler bei Puretec lag.

Ich finde diese Methode deutlich angenehmer als 0190er Nummern, die sowieso meistens gesperrt sind. Ärzte schicken auch Rechnungen für telefonische Beratung.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Gluko (25 Juni 2005)

Hi Dino, Hi Nebelwolf,

wenn's denn so läuft wär's ja i.O. Der Hinweis ist allerdings nicht so auffällig wie ich es wünschte. Man muss schon genau hinsehen.

Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Anbieter noch nicht, also kann ich zu den Abrechnungsmodalitäten nichts sagen.

Dank an euch beide, schönes Ende.
Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Dino (25 Juni 2005)

Nunja, Du hattest in Deinem Eingangsposting nichts darüber geschrieben, wie deutlich (oder eben auch nicht) der Anbieter darauf hinweist. Zunächst ging es erstmal um das Allgemeine, nämlich ob jemand telefonisch eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung ohne außerhalb des 0190/0900-Nummernraumes anbieten darf.

Wie das angesprochene Angebot nun aufgebaut ist, kann ich leider nicht einschätzen. Aber immerhin hast DU ja sehr wohl bemerkt, dass der Support gebührenbehaftet ist. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass sich nicht erst nach Vertragsabschluss herausstellt, dass der Service nicht gerade kostenfrei ist.


----------



## Gluko (26 Juni 2005)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> ... um das Allgemeine, nämlich ob jemand telefonisch eine kostenpflichtige Dienstleistung ohne außerhalb des 0190/0900-Nummernraumes anbieten darf. ...


Hi Dino,

das war der Punkt, der mich stutzig machte. Hast Du richtig erkannt und ja auch drauf geantwortet..

Ich schick Dir den Link mal per PN.

Gruß und schönen Sonntag.
Gluko


----------

